# 2ww symptoms.....taste in mouth....too soon ??



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

im 6dp 2dt and have had mild cramping a feeling of heavyness like period was goin to start, that lasted about 2 hours and then disappeared.  I also have a blood taste in my mouth, almost like I have been sucking coins...yuk ?? anyone had similar and got a bfp 

xxxx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Dinkin, 

One of my friends, with three healthy kids, said she always knew when she was pregnant because within days she had a metallic taste in her mouth. I have read this sort of thing can indicate pregnancy so   for you. 

I had a really dry mouth and tongue that felt really fat on my BFP cycle - that was about 7dp2dt. 

Wishing you lots of luck. 
X


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello

I didn't have a funny taste but 1 week post et everything I ate tasted funny and I got a bfp! Apparently a coppery or metallic taste is a common indication of pregnancy!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------

